# Dados and Dovetails



## emtslug (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently got the PC 4210 to make some HB Dovetail drawers. My problem came when I went to make the dado for the plywood bottom. On the front & back of the of drawer, the slots for the pins didn't line up, so I couldn't make a through dado. It wasn't off by much, but enough that if i had done a through dado, the slot for the dovetail would have been cut. Any Suggestion anyone might have I'm all ears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi emtslug

The best way is to stop short of the end of the stock,then just cut the bottom to fit the dado slots you put in..(clip the corners off work well for this job) this is a easy job on the router table but if you don't have one you can clamp the stock to the work bench and then clamp some stop blocks on the drawer parts then just ues your plunge router with your fence in place and put in the dado slots for the bottom panel..

===========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums emtslug.


----------



## emtslug (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Quick response. I ended up creating stop dados on my router table on both ends and finished then off with my plunge router. I was just wondering it if i needed to adjust anything on the dovetail jig, so i could just make though dados.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi emtslug

"I was just wondering it if i needed to adjust anything on the dovetail jig, so i could just make though dados"

On one pair of the drawer parts you can put in though dados BUT on the other pair you will need to use the stop blocks way ( stop short ) ,,,,if not you will see the nasty slot after glue up..

The dovetail jig is made to put in the dovetails Not the dado slots that's just one more job that must be done with a diff.bit..
You can also use the drop and slot way on the router table but it must be done with care...  masking tape on the fence works well. just take a pencil and mark the start point and the stop point on the masking tape...


===============


----------



## emtslug (Dec 28, 2007)

Now I have another Question regarding the PC4210. It comes with a 7 Deg 17/32" Dia dovetail bit. Now the depth of cut is about 13/32", which is fine for 3/4" stock. When I use it on 1/2" stock, that only leaves about 3/32" between the edge of the tail and the front face of the drawer. Which structurally is probably fine, just not aesthetically pleasing. Can I just buy another bit say a 9 Deg 3/8" Dia who's depth of cut is about 3/8"

If I just pop that bit in will it work? Or will I need to make any other adjustments


----------

